# Mobile Phone Repairs Algarve.



## Phil10 (Feb 4, 2018)

I have broken the screen on my HTC Desire Mobile phone , does anyone know where I can get a repair done near Tavira.
:wacko:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Phil.
Yes you can get the repair done in the Plaza shopping centre in Tavira. There are two places close to each other , the cheapest one is a small kiosk/ shop run by Indians you'll probably pay about €60 and I think they will do it within an hour or so. The other is Worten who will be more expensive and I think you may wait a day or so and will be more expensive. This price was what I got quoted for an I phone 5 but sure they will do other brands.Good luck :wave:


----------



## Phil10 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks Gary. I know where you mean, will pop in tomorrow. Are you in Tavira at the moment.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 5, 2018)

No worries Phil, Iam always in and out of Tavira pretty much everyday renovating a property there. We actually live about 4K inland just off the S. Bras road. Hope you get it fixed ok.


----------



## carol (Feb 5, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> No worries Phil, Iam always in and out of Tavira pretty much everyday renovating a property there. We actually live about 4K inland just off the S. Bras road. Hope you get it fixed ok.



Oh great, can I pop in for a shower?:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## maingate (Feb 5, 2018)

Phil10 said:


> I have broken the screen on my HTC Desire Mobile phone , does anyone know where I can get a repair done near Tavira.
> :wacko:



Just be aware that the cheaper repair might be done using cheap Chinese knockoff parts which don't last. I was not aware of this until recently.


----------



## Phil10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> No worries Phil, Iam always in and out of Tavira pretty much everyday renovating a property there. We actually live about 4K inland just off the S. Bras road. Hope you get it fixed ok.



Popped into Tavira today to see the Indian guys they can replace screen for €80, seems that my phone is not very popular in Portugal so have to send for screen, but at least they are going to repair it. Thanks for your help. We are at present renting a apartment in Cabanas for a few months. So if you fancy a coffee  pop round.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Phil, ouch!! 80 sounds a bit steep but I guess if it gets you out of a muddle needs must. Thanks for the invite may well take you up on that will PM you. Will probably be sometime after this week as we are pretty busy at moment but look forward to it. Catch up soon.


----------

